# Symphonies for seasons



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Suggestions for symphonies named after the seasons, or with the season's name in the title.

*Spring*
Schumann 1
Bax "Spring Fire"

*Summer*
Mathias 2 (Summer Music)

*Autumn/Fall*
???

*Winter*
Tchaikovsky 1 (Winter Daydreams)


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Joachim Raff has you covered with his symphonies 8-11 forming a cycle of seasonal symphonies, here is No. 11 "Winter":


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Henry Hadley Symphony No. 2 in F minor Op. 30 The Four Seasons 
all in one


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Langgaard´s 4th, "Leaf Fall". A very beautiful work.

Lajtha´s 4th, "The Spring", likewise one of his most attractive, if rather conservative, works.

Melartin´s 4th, "Summer Symphony".

Victor Bendix, 2nd, "Summer Timbres from Southern Russia"

Spohr, 9th, "The Seasons"


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

A great "spring" symphony is the 2nd by John Knowles Paine.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Langgaard´s 4th, "Leaf Fall". A very beautiful work.
> 
> Lajtha´s 4th, "The Spring", likewise one of his most attractive, if rather conservative, works.
> 
> ...


We could also include Lajtha's 7th Symphony "Autumn"

Any chance that Vaughan Williams' 'Sinfonia Antartica' could be included for winter? Or am I being too cheeky?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

Ofc I think the mood/sound is more relevant than the nickname, but if you're looking for an autumn, I did just recently enjoy Sallinen No. 8 "Autumnal Fragments".


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Britten, Spring Symphony.

That, and some of the ones mentioned, are all I'm aware of


----------

